# Troubles



## Don_Esporian (Aug 14, 2006)

Sleep deprivation and blank mind.


----------



## Don_Esporian (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm working on it.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Como le va Daniel,

It is actually very typical for DP to start from a drug trip, particularly marijuana. Exercise and vitamins are great for pretty much everything, especially anxiety, which is known to really make DP worse. Are you the type of person to do a lot of worrying?

I just wanted to say that there is always light at the end of the tunnel and that plenty of people, including myself, have not only gone through it but have beaten it. Eat well, relax, exercise, emerse yourself in life, and most importantly, don't visit this site every ten seconds. It is good to get information on DP, but it can also be very dangerous because it can remind you of your symptoms and convince you of having something that you might not really have.

Good luck, it'll work out. It did for me and plenty of others.


----------



## Don_Esporian (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

